
Ajit Pai: How the FCC Is Paving the Way for Innovation - randomname2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZ6H1qxzaDg
======
acomjean
He won't speak at any tech conferences so now I guess he has to go to places
that won't challenge him on his positions. Basically conservative rally (CPAC/
NRA). The NRA (National Rifile Association) oddly just gave him an award for
"saving the internet". [1]

sigh. I think the internet was functioning quite well before he "saved" it.

[1][https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/02/nra-gives-
ajit-p...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/02/nra-gives-ajit-pai-
courage-award-and-gun-for-saving-the-internet/)

~~~
roboyoshi
What in the actual fuck is that article satire or are these people for real?

------
ta2384428
I find it bizarre that we mix infrastructure and regulation with politics.

American Conservative Union giving out awards to non-partisan government
institution representatives strikes me as inappropriate.

*Not from the US so I likely don't understand the nuances of the situation.

------
djclicking
The monopoly telecoms get tons of money from the government. The point of the
regulations is to protect the taxpayer's money that they are using in the name
of "narrowing the digital divide". They have always been doing a poor job at
narrowing the divide, why assume we can trust a for-profit organization to do
the right thing on their own? I doubt that increased competition will create
enough profit for these monopoly telecoms to move into sparsely populated,
lower income areas of America.

------
hashkb
Can we just booooo? Brandolini's law...

